# (A) Madmortem Soulbound raid sucht!



## colt179 (18. Januar 2016)

Der Soulbound-Raid sucht Verstärkung um den Mythic-Mode angehen zu können.
Haben 13/13 HC down. Raidzeiten: Sa+So, 19-22 Uhr.
Zur Zeit schleifen wir allerhand Twinks durch den HC-Kontent,
da wir nicht genug fähige Spieler für Mythic finden.

Die Bewerber brauchen keine Pro's zu sein, aber
was du mitbringen solltest:
-Klassenverständnis
-Motivation
-Erfahrung aus nHC, da zum Einspielen vorerst der HC-Mode herhält.
-den Legendären Ring und ein angelegtes Ilvl von ca 710
(wobei man beim Gear auch kleine Abstriche machen kann.Ist schnell gefarmt)
-gute Laune
-komplette Verzauberungen,125er Bufffood, große Fläschchen, Runen, und Pots
-eine Spezialisierung die dir liegt und Spaß macht, denn nur dann kann man effektiv spielen.(es bringt nichts eine Spec zu spielen die man nicht beherrscht, nur weil Fähigkeit X gebufft wurde)

Gildenwechsel ist möglich, aber keine Pflicht.
Crossrealm ist selbstverständlich auch möglich.
Wir brauchen einen Heal (keinen Diszi)
2-3 DD's (Krieger, Mage, Hexer, Schami, Shadow...im Grunde egal solang das Gameplay stimmt)

Was wir NICHT wollen:
-Movement-Günther / Gelenk-Steffen
-Koleriker
-unter 18 Jährige
-Leute die mit Lenkrad spielen xD
-Ich kann nicht sprechen weil Ich kein Mikro habe

Zu uns:
- Wir sind eine lustige Truppe und lachen sehr viel.
- Das Spieleralter beträgt 18-45 Jahre.
- Die Teilnahme an den Raids ist keinerlei Verpflichtung!
(d.h. Wer MAL keinen Bock hat der darf auch passen.)
- Wir sind NICHT Progressorientiert, wollen aber dennoch etwas erreichen.
- Die Lootverteilung verläuft über PM.

Interesse geweckt?
Battletags: Andi#2764 oder colt#2120
oder Ingame per Post an Tünnemann-Madmortem oder Mantar-Madmortem


----------

